# 2015 Cruze 1.4 PVC



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Word Barf.....

Can you break up that block of text into readable paragraphs?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The PCV system definitely causes issues with oil leak and gaskets. The pistons crack around the rings resulting in a "dead" cylinder on the 1.4T. I don't know if it is or is not related to the PCV; I think it is more likely just a case of low-speed preignition. The other possibility is a burned valve - seen it happen to a higher-mileage one, will also result in zero compression, but it isn't super common.

In any case, it's not super uncommon, and I think a used engine with lower mileage would be the way to go here. You can pull something out of anything more recent too - 2015+ Encore, Trax, Sonic, etc - as long as they aren't the LE2 engine from the newer Cruze.

Used engine with a turbo would also be nice to have around when you inevitably get a P0299 code for turbo underboost.


----------



## DM99 (Jul 21, 2019)

Jblacburn,
Thanks I appreciate the opinion, I was leaning that way as well. I always see and have read your posts which are always dead on.
The turbo I have now is brand new and I still have the old one so your right if I can I will try to find one with another attached still. Can't hurt to have the backups handy. I am hoping Chevy will at least reimburse me for some of the new stuff I put in already.


----------



## Erika Leah (Oct 31, 2019)

If you do the class action thing let me know, Im going with you. I know its a stretch but Im ok with that. Lol


----------

